# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Biofer - opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Biofer, 
czy skutecznie uzupełnia braki żelaza ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo dobrze uzupełnia niedobory żelaza , ponieważ ma w swoim składzie oprócz żelaza niehemowego / roślinnego/, również żelazo hemowe / zwierzęce/, które dużo łatwiej przyswajamy. Nie daje też skutków ubocznych takich jak mdłości, czy biegunki, co często się zdarza przy przyjmowaniu suplementów żelaza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potwierdzam. Ja akurat przyjmowałam Biofer Folik w ciąży i bardzo dobrze działał. Jeszcze jeden plus tego suplementu, oprócz tego, ze zawiera żelazo łatwo przyswajalne, to mniejsze dolegliwości żołądkowo - jelitowe (mniejsza dawka, a tak samo skuteczna).

----------


## Nora

Brałam Biofer. bardzo dobry suplement. Super się po nim czułam. Brak mdłości, zaparć i wyniki lepsze  :Smile:

----------


## Julka777

ja też mogę polecić, dobra wchłanialność, brak skutków ubocznych  :Smile:

----------


## Eliykay

Oczywiście, że to bardzo dobry suplement.Żelazo hemowe, które jest najlepiej wchłanialna forma żelaza, stawia go moim zdaniem w rankingu na najwyższym miejscu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zdecydowanie wart polecenia  :Smile:

----------


## Patrycja909

Jeden z lepszych suplementów bez wątpienia,  ma w składzie obie formy żelaza hemową i niehemową, a to chyba najlepsza kombinacja  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kombinacja bardzo dobra, ale fakt, że Biofer zawiera w tabletce niską dawkę  żelaza o  zwiększonej wchłanialności, sprawia, że nie mamy żadnych dolegliwości żołądkowych  :Smile:

----------

